# Synthesizer Gesucht



## thelighter2 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich suche jegliche art von SoftwareSynthesizer die sich besonders gut in Electro/Minimal Housemusik verwenden lassen.Sie sollten mit Logic Pro 9 verwendbar sein.

PS:Wenn einer von euch noch Namen von ein Paar gute Compressoren kennt,könnte er sie auch hier Posten.

LG Alex


----------



## sight011 (24. Dezember 2009)

Von Waves gibt es ganz gute Kompressoren - kosten aber auch ordentlich Asche!


----------



## lothar_matthäus (16. Februar 2010)

Synths kann man zb mit SynthEdit selber bauen oder mal bei Google eingeben.
"KVR" beschägtigt sich viel damit. Dort gibt/gab es Wettbewerbe in welchen selbstprogrammierte Synths gegeneinander antreten.
Diese sind in aller Regel kostenlos downloadbar.

Die meisten DAW´s haben implementierte Kompressoren.
Damit kann man schon viel anstellen, das Prinzip is eh fast immer gleich.

viel spass


----------



## monia (16. Februar 2010)

falls logic die rewire funktion hat, kann ich dir nur reason von propellerheads empfehlen, ist genau das richtige für die richtung.


----------

